# Fusion Freak Ex



## Bigloco (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,

gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten vom Freak Ex?


----------



## Bodo Probst (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bigloco,

Hier die aktuellsten News vom Freak Extreme.
Der verbindliche Liefertermin ist der 13.08.2007.
Hintergrund für die enorme Verspätung. Das Rad wurde vor der Lancierung nochmal komplett redesigned, da wir und auch einige Tester, nicht mit den Fahreigenschaften zufrieden waren. Was nun auf dem Markt kommt, wird erneut Maßstäbe in seiner Klasse setzen, so wie damals das Freak oder das Whiplash. Wetten? 
Mehr Infos (Geometrie, Größen, neuste Fotos etc.) zum Rad gibt es auf unsere HP (ab 30.07.2007)

Gruß

Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo Probst (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Hier ein Bild vom letzten Prototyp (serienkonforme Ausführung)

Gruß

Bodo


----------



## derfreaker (26. Juli 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hier ein Bild vom letzten Prototyp (serienkonforme Ausführung)
> 
> ...


da kann ich nur sagen : rohre, wie sie arnie lieben würde: i`ll be back...
richtig schön fett , dann noch ne ke-führung und fertisch iss das spass-mobil


----------



## Johnnybike (26. Juli 2007)

Hoffentlich sieht das Whiplash (und alle anderen fusions) auch bald so aus. Ich meine ohne das Steuerrohr-Gusset, dafür mit fetterem Unterrohr. 

Johnny


----------



## derpedda (26. Juli 2007)

Sieht echt fett aus! 
Besonders der große Fusion Schriftzug  
Man kann auch schon so erkennen wie sie das Tretlager tiefer gelegt haben  

Eurobike, ich komme!


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht das Whiplash (und alle anderen fusions) auch bald so aus. Ich meine ohne das Steuerrohr-Gusset, dafür mit fetterem Unterrohr.
> 
> Johnny



Jaaaaa Mensch, das wär ja mal was ....


----------



## raschaa (2. August 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Hallo Bigloco,
> 
> Hier die aktuellsten News vom Freak Extreme.
> ......
> ...



hmmmm, 02.08.07 und keine infos auf der HP.....aber was anderes hätte mich auch schwer erstaunt


----------



## Bodo Probst (3. August 2007)

Hallo Raschaa,

Dein Statement ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Seite wurde mit dem Freak Extreme upgedated (zwar nicht ganz vollständig). Du muss dein Cache leeren oder die Seite neu laden, sonst werden die alten Daten (aus dem Cache) geladen.
Die fehlenden Daten kommen Mitte nächste Woche.
Gruß

Bodo


----------



## raschaa (3. August 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Hallo Raschaa,
> 
> Dein Statement ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Seite wurde mit dem Freak Extreme upgedated (zwar nicht ganz vollständig). Du muss dein Cache leeren oder die Seite neu laden, sonst werden die alten Daten (aus dem Cache) geladen.
> Die fehlenden Daten kommen Mitte nächste Woche.
> ...



hmmm, interessant.....gestern bin ich von der arbeit aus auf die fusion site (mit 99,9% keine daten im cache) und es war kein freakEx zu sehen...heute ohne cache zu leeren direkt auf die site und bingo des Ex ist da......habt ihr's gestern schnell noch reingstellt...  

egal, ist ja au wurscht, nix für ungut
ra


----------



## derpedda (1. September 2007)

Ich habe gerade ein schönes Bild vom Freak EX gefunden  






Und der Rubber Queen Reifen von Conti scheint der neu Enduro/FR Reifen zu sein.
An dem Freak im Hintergrund kann ich bis auf der neuen Lackierung keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (2. September 2007)

Hallo,
schaut euch mal die DÃ¤mpferanlenkung an der Kettenstrebe an.
Auch der Versatz an der Kettenstrebe rechts ist gut zuerkennen.
der DÃ¤mpfer ist auch grÃ¶Ãer und lÃ¤nger. (222mm)
Bei mehr Fragen meldet euch doch.

 Euer Andy
Meine TestrÃ¤der

*Whiplash EX 2007 4899.-â¬ jetzt 3299.-â¬*
XO/Totem SoloAir/Muddy Mary/HÃ¼gi FR mit XM 321/
HolzfÃ¤ller/Race Face Avid Code 203 vorn und hinten

*Whiplash 2007 3399.-â¬ jetzt 2399.-â¬*
neu gepulvrt und gelagert
Domian 318/ORO Puro/XT 2008 Shadow/ 
Hussefelt 

*Freak Gr.M 2007 4499.-â¬ jetzt 2999.-â¬*
XO/Race Face /Magura Wotan Gabel /DT 1750 LaufrÃ¤der/
Juicy Carbon 203mm vorn und hinten

NeurÃ¤der
Crest Gr.M 2007 2099.-â¬ jetzt 1799.-â¬
siehe Promo Line Pro Fusion HP

Floyd SL Gr.M 2006 3499.-â¬ jetzt 2799.-â¬
XO 2006/Reba Team/XT Sun DS2 LaufrÃ¤der/Magura Marta

Slash Ultimate Carbon Gr.M 2007 4599.-â¬jetzt 2899.-â¬ 
XTR Ausstattung/FOX80RL/Stylo Carbon/Magura Marta SL (schwarz)

Euer Andy


----------



## MB-Locke (3. September 2007)

Hi Leutz,

ja, es hat sich schon was getan bei Fusion, hab mich selbst auf der Eurobike am Freitag davon überzeugt... muss mal noch Pics suchen, hab extra Detailaufnahmen von Dämpferanlenkung usw. gemacht 

Am Freak hat sich schon das ein oder andere Detail verändert. Die Kettenstrebeneinheit ist jetzt teilweise anders, ich vermute, dass nicht alle auf der Messe ausgestellten Modelle dem neuen Modelljahr bzw. aktuellsten Stand entsprechen...

Das Freak EX hat - wenn man es so nennen will - einen asymetrischen Hinterbau bekommen. Teile sehen ganz anders aus, vor allem das Teil, welches die Kettenstreben verbindet u. den Dämpfer ansteuert. Weiter ist die Abstützung der  (geteilten) Sitzstreben deutlich stabiler ausgeführt als beim "normalen" Freak.
Beim Freak selbst hat sich auch einiges getan, zumindest bei manchen ausgestellten Varianten. Hier ist teils ein Blech hinter der Abstützung der Umlenkwippe, die unteren geteilten Kettenstreben sind teils ganz anders ausgeführt. Wartet auf die Pics, auch das Wipi hat Veränderungen bekommen..

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## Skunkworks (21. September 2007)

Obwohl derzeit mehr im Fusion 2008 Thread passiert, gehört meine Frage eher hier hin:
Wenn ich ein Freak, Freak Team oder ein Freak EX in grösse M als Basis ansetze, kann ich alle mit einer Marzocchi 66 SL1 ausstatten?

Meine Befürchtung geht in Richtung des Lenkkopfwinkel, der ja bei dem Normalmodell steiler ist, als bei der Team oder EX Version (genau in der Reihenfolge). Egal welches Modell, bei vollen 180mm Federweg der Gabel, wird der Lenkkopfwinkel flacher als er mit einer 160er Gabel konzipiert ist. Dabei kommt zusätzlich das Tretlager hoch. *Meine Frage*: Habe ich dann ein Set Up, welches letztendlich beim Whip zur Überarbeitung geführt hat? -Tretlager tiefer, Lenkkopfwinkel flacher

Mein begrenztes Wissen sagt mir, dass das Normale Freak der beste Kandidat ist, bis eben der Punkt mit dem höheren Tretlager und dem damit verbundenenm höherem Schwerpunkt.

Danke schon mal
SW


----------



## hankpank (23. September 2007)

hmm. also freak und 180er gabel passen glaube nicht so, es sei denn du schraubst das ATA nur für downhills auf die vollen 180. Glaub die Garantie erlischt auch?! (evtl ma bei fusion anrufen oder händler fragen)
Also wenn, dann würd ich sie ins freak ex einbauen und auf 160-170mm fahren.


----------



## fusionSupport (3. Dezember 2007)

Kurzer Hinweis zum Freak Extreme:
Das Bike von der Messe steht jetzt bei den Eastsidebikern - siehe Gruss & Info weiter oben!   

Hinweis zur Kettenführung:
Der Fehlateufel hat zugeschlagen!  
Die Kombination Truvative Kurbel/Innenlager mit Shiftguide, wie sie in den Preis- & Spezifikationslisten genannt ist, funktioniert nicht weil es von Truvative keine Innenlager für Montage E-Type-Umwerfer UND Kettenführung gibt.
Wir testen aktuell eThirteen und andere Führungen - siehe auch Freak-Thread, Beitrag von Andy, Andy´s Bikes & Parts S. 15!  

Sobald es neues gibt werden wir es auch veröffentlichen. 
Bis dahin bitte im Einzelfall anfragen!


----------



## Anbipa (5. Januar 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/8151]
	
[/URL]

Hier unser Fahrbericht über das Freak EX:

Erster Eindruck ist dieses Bike mit einer ähnlichen  Geo eines Whiplash sehr lang.
Nach einer kurzen Fahrt im Hof empfand ich es in engen Kurven sehr kipplig.
Man konnte bis zu einem gewissen Punkt einlenken und dann kippte das Bike nach innen weg.

Aber nach der Ausfahrt in Wagrain und Leogang bin von Dem Bike begeistert.
Sobald es schneller wird und einige Sprünge  drin sind ist das Bike zuhause.

Auf unserer Hausrund mit ca. 400hm Anstieg bin ich hin und weg von den Eigenschaften des Freak EX, 
den auch Bergauf mit 2-Fach Kurbel ist es der Hit.
 Fazit:
Wer also die Eierlegendewollmilchsau sucht ist hier genau richtig den Bergauf sowie Bergab ist diese Bike der Hit.
Und im Bikepark ist es bei 170mm Federweg auch nicht schlecht unterwegs.
Wer dieses Bike für den Bikeattack oder Mega Avalanche ist genau richtig aber auch auf der Hausrunde ist es ein super Bike.

3 meiner Teamfahrer sind es auch gefahren und sind derselben Meinung wie ich.
Danke an Tobi, Benny und Roland. 

Aufbautipp: Gabel zum absenken (55 ETA, Fox Talas RLC oder RS Lyrik)
Euer Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (5. Januar 2008)

jetzt wird es noch spannender bis es da ist.  

danke für den bericht der hebt die spannung noch mehr


----------

